# Where do you get your spiritual fulfillment?



## Datura (May 6, 2012)

Do you go to church? Pray? Meditate? Read literature? Consume hallucinogenic organisms that are probably illegal in most of the developed world?

I'm curious to see how TCoD members develop their spiritual side. Even atheists and those who don't consider themselves spiritual—surely you must have some sort of penchant for philosophy, or the role of religions in culture, or something like that!

So please share as much as you're comfortable sharing!


----------



## Tailsy (May 6, 2012)

i just take my glasses off and it's like the rapture's just happened every time!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 6, 2012)

I observe small, colorful horses.


----------



## Flora (May 6, 2012)

I pray sometimes; I generally try to avoid church unless it's Christmas or Easter or a school thing or something since I don't believe that just because some guy who split open the sea heard from God that we should all chill out on Sundays we should all be forced to sit through an hour of prayer that no one pays attention to.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 6, 2012)

Churches make me feel vaguely uncomfortable/bored most of the time and so I do not attend one. I am not religious generally, but I have no problem with people who are as long as they aren't jerks about it! 
I pray every night but that's mostly out of habit; the way I figure it, thanking someone I call God every night for the stuff that I appreciate having in my life helps keep things in perspective. 
I think it would be nice if I didn't stop being around after I die but I'm not invested in any ideas about what might happen instead. Oblivion scares me!

More on topic, I learn stuff and make stuff. It makes me feel good about myself and knowing that other people are doing stuff to improve the world makes me feel better about the state of things. I also shop at flea markets and wander around the old bookshops therein to unwind!


----------



## shy ♡ (May 6, 2012)

I don't understand what spiritual fulfillment is.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 6, 2012)

pathos said:


> I don't understand what spiritual fulfillment is.


yeah tbh I'm not getting this either. :B


----------



## Spoon (May 6, 2012)

I'm taking spiritual fulfillment here as comfort with self and acceptance of death or mental well-being, at least. Correct me if you meant something else.

 For me, I try to be curious and understand why people do things. I find it's a great way to review why I think things and challenge them. I try not fretting over things and not be a jerk. I've come to terms as well as I can that eventually I won't be around forever and hey, I should have fun and be helpful while I'm still around.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 6, 2012)

pathos said:


> I don't understand what spiritual fulfillment is.


Yeah, when I first went to reply to this thread the beginning of my post was, according to Lazarus, "Vague question, but here goes!"

I took it to mean 'what gives you contentment beyond physical satiety' but that's still pretty vague and not what Datura probably meant.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 6, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I'm taking spiritual fulfillment here as comfort with self and acceptance of death or mental well-being, at least. Correct me if you meant something else.
> 
> For me, I try to be curious and understand why people do things. I find it's a great way to review why I think things and challenge them. I try not fretting over things and not be a jerk. I've come to terms as well as I can that eventually I won't be around forever and hey, I should have fun and be helpful while I'm still around.


Oh, man, I thought that you meant, like, religious stuff when you said that, hence the joke answer.

The real answer, however, is exactly the same. Fucking ponies, man.


----------



## Superbird (May 6, 2012)

Doing the right thing, I think. Or perhaps reading the bible.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 6, 2012)

I go to church, and actually listen to the sermons.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 6, 2012)

I meditate. Just look at the prayer in my signature.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2012)

I like to think the universe is a giant, cancer-addled frog.

Yeah, I would have to say the closest thing I've experienced to what I think you're asking would have to be doing the right thing. Like turning a watch you found under your hotel bed, or telling the truth about something. It's liberating, knowing that you've done the right thing. To me, at least.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 6, 2012)

I contemplate the vastness of the universe, I sail the sea of nothingness, I dip my feet in the ink that shatters eyes, and, when all else fails, I jerk off.


----------



## Tarvos (May 6, 2012)

I do what I think is right.


----------



## Minish (May 6, 2012)

I do some research, or just think!


----------



## Aisling (May 6, 2012)

I'm finding this surprisingly hard to articulate for some reason.

I guess what I do is watch movies that make me feel a lot of emotions, look at art, or listen to music that makes me remember things I don't want to forget. I think about people I care about, and how lucky I am that they became a part of my life. Sometimes I look at the Hubble Ultra-Deep Field and attempt to comprehend just how big the universe is. Things that make me feel powerful emotions, even if they're not necessarily happy ones.


----------



## Zexion (May 6, 2012)

Honestly, if it is as Spoon described it, I pray. Not going into details J.I.C. I get another infraction.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 6, 2012)

Hmm, mostly I ponder great philosophical questions, think about how huge this universe is, how wonderful the fact that life arose here is and so on. Aaaand multiverse theory time! Sometimes I forget that I exist. No, really. It's like when I'm really into a movie and just experiencing the things on that monitor that I just zone out of my own existance. Then I realise it and just get amazed at the fact that my mind actually is real, and that I live and exist.
Today I actually thought of something: If the multiverse theory is true, doesn't that mean that I was pretty much destined to be? If every possibility is supposed to be possible, if every version exists, wouldn't that mean that my mind, my personality, my self was bound to exist somewhere? Somehow that lessens my being even further...

Anyone else get these thoughts? Otherwise I tend to think about the future, and how I wish to fight for mankind to reach a type 1 civilization, how I will die at peace knowing that these small formations of carbon, this incredibly small, meaningless speck of dust in the vast universe actually may reach the technology to be of some importance ( you know, after reaching it, otherwise I'd feel slightly less hopeful)


----------



## Noctowl (May 6, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## Coroxn (May 6, 2012)

I really don't like religion. I mean, no religion ever has any really scientifically grounded reason to believe in it and yet people give all this time and they think their deity is good but if they actually read their religious text in full they'd find more acts of horror than they could probably handle (and the Christian Bible is just so full of God murdering and sanctioning rape and ripping infants from wombs and damning people to hell for no reason) and people think that atheists are the morally corrupt ones and then they spend hours in a church enabling the organisation that allowed it's members to sexually abuse children and then cover it up and it just hurts my head to think of some times.

I don't think any form of 'spiritual fulfilment' is necessary.

(Sorry if I offended anyone with this (which I don't think I could have but who knows), but it's all true.)


----------



## Music Dragon (May 6, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> I really don't like religion. I mean, no religion ever has any really scientifically grounded reason to believe in it and yet people give all this time and they think their deity is good but if they actually read their religious text in full they'd find more acts of horror than they could probably handle (and the Christian Bible is just so full of God murdering and sanctioning rape and ripping infants from wombs and damning people to hell for no reason) and people think that atheists are the morally corrupt ones and then they spend hours in a church enabling the organisation that allowed it's members to sexually abuse children and then cover it up and it just hurts my head to think of some times.
> 
> I don't think any form of 'spiritual fulfilment' is necessary.
> 
> (Sorry if I offended anyone with this (which I don't think I could have but who knows), but it's all true.)


You honestly can't see any possible reason this post might offend?


----------



## Coroxn (May 6, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> You honestly can't see any possible reason this post might offend?


Well I can see it but I just want people to know I'm not trying to be rude or intentionally provocative.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 6, 2012)

For one, maybe you should take religion beyond the Catholic Church into consideration.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 6, 2012)

Part two could involve reading a newspaper and realising that not only are most people not enabling the Church but a lot of people have just turned their back on it altogether and those that haven't are mostly pushing for reform. There's only a tiny minority actually sticking by the Church as it is.

As for me, I just try to do right by everyone, resolve tensions where I can and create art. I also spend a lot of time pondering existential stuff and get a kind of emotional uplift when I think about how the matter in my body used to be in other living organisms and will end up in new ones after I die. I like feeling like an individual limb of a greater whole.


----------



## Coroxn (May 6, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> For one, maybe you should take religion beyond the Catholic Church into consideration.


There was a clarification about the religious texts, and the Catholic Church was just the nearest example that came to mind, especially after certain events in current affairs over in our country. I could have also said every religious war that ever happened. Of course, religion also gives us other gems such as Faith Healing and Cleansing the Sinners and Blinding Your Sister Because She's The Devil and Jailing an 18-year Old for Blogging About Women's Rights and THIS Abomination (triggering) and Called for the Hanging of 'Top 100 Homos' in a National Newspaper and Curative Rape. I know these are al extreme cases, and in many cases do not represent the beliefs of the entire religion, they are extreme cases of activism and religious hatred, but they are still abhorrent acts of cruelty enabled by a religion, and a society without them would be better off.

And I've still only covered some acts of the three main monotheistic religions, but I haven't heard of any acts of cruelty from Buddhists/Hindu's and such, and google searches mostly bring up hate sites, so maybe these eastern religions are less intolerable? I don't know.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 6, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> but I haven't heard of any acts of cruelty from Buddhists/Hindu's and such, and google searches mostly bring up hate sites, so maybe these eastern religions are less intolerable? I don't know.


Do you know about the Caste system in Hinduism? Hinduism is very intolerable of "untouchables".


----------



## Coroxn (May 6, 2012)

Xion said:


> Do you know about the Caste system in Hinduism? Hinduism is very intolerable of "untouchables".


Is that to do with the actual religion itself, or is Hindiusm one of those religions that is so intertwined with the culture of the people that they are hard to extricate from each other?


----------



## Monoking (May 6, 2012)

... I don't have it in the first place. I am currently really struggling with religion. I'd rather not go into detail.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 6, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> There was a clarification about the religious texts, and the Catholic Church was just the nearest example that came to mind, especially after certain events in current affairs over in our country. I could have also said every religious war that ever happened. Of course, religion also gives us other gems such as Faith Healing and Cleansing the Sinners and Blinding Your Sister Because She's The Devil and Jailing an 18-year Old for Blogging About Women's Rights and THIS Abomination (triggering) and Called for the Hanging of 'Top 100 Homos' in a National Newspaper and Curative Rape. I know these are al extreme cases, and in many cases do not represent the beliefs of the entire religion, they are extreme cases of activism and religious hatred, but they are still abhorrent acts of cruelty enabled by a religion, and a society without them would be better off.
> 
> And I've still only covered some acts of the three main monotheistic religions, but I haven't heard of any acts of cruelty from Buddhists/Hindu's and such, and google searches mostly bring up hate sites, so maybe these eastern religions are less intolerable? I don't know.


This is really something that should be brought up in the Religion thread in Serious Business, not in this thread. Read the thread title - it's not asking your opinion on religion. If you know they're extreme examples, why are you using them if you know they're not representative of religion as a whole?



> Well I can see it but I just want people to know I'm not trying to be rude or intentionally provocative.


"I know this is offensive but I don't want people to be offended!" is a pretty slim excuse!


----------



## Momo(th) (May 6, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> Is that to do with the actual religion itself, or is Hindiusm one of those religions that is so intertwined with the culture of the people that they are hard to extricate from each other?


A bit of both, really. Hinduism supports the whole "Let's segregate people because of their wealth/family!". I don't believe it says to actually harm "untouchables", so yeah I guess it's a cultural thing.


----------



## Coroxn (May 7, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> This is really something that should be brought up in the Religion thread in Serious Business, not in this thread. Read the thread title - it's not asking your opinion on religion.


Agreed, apologies. I was just trying to justify why I hold the view I do and then I got asked questions and this happened.



> If you know they're extreme examples, why are you using them if you know they're not representative of religion as a whole?


I wasn't saying "This is what all religion is ever" so much as I was saying "This is what religion can and does cause.



> "I know this is offensive but I don't want people to be offended!" is a pretty slim excuse!


I was hopefully trying to say "This could offensive but I'm not trying to be intentionally vindictive and have the best of intentions".


[Slinks quietly away from this entire thread.]


----------



## Phantom (May 7, 2012)

Hey, let the guy step back. 

I can't seem to think of anything. I mean, I tried meditating once and fell asleep. I do like the smell of incense though. 

But I can't seem to think of anything that would qualify as 'spiritual'.... I keep thinking of things that make me happy.... but killing things in video games makes me happy and I'm sure that's not a good thing in the 'spiritual' department.

I just like being happy and making others happy... maybe my volunteer work?


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 7, 2012)

I'm not even entirely sure what the thread title even _means_, like are we talking religious affinity (lol no) or just things that make you feel warm and fuzzy inside or...?

But I digress. 

Going on the other sorts of things people have posted about, I guess... thinking about my fiance and how lucky I am to have her. She could've chosen anyone else, anyone at all, but she chose me. I have a lot to be thankful for for that.


----------



## Dannichu (May 7, 2012)

When I'm at home, I go to church. I don't really believe in god, but that's okay; I like the hour of reflection, the familiar rituals and the people (who are, without exception, lovely).

I think 'religion' in some sense is an important thing to have - it doesn't have to be dogmatic, but sociologists nearly all agree that religion or something very like it (an acceptance of certian things as 'sacred', particularly if the 'sacred' thing brings them together with others) is important for social cohesion and individual growth.


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2012)

Go for walks.

I inevitably get caught up in philosophical thoughts about the meaning of life (and end up completely emotionless as a result xp).


----------



## Cerberus87 (May 7, 2012)

I'd rather build my intellect than my spirit. In fact, I believe the intellect is what we call spirit.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 10, 2012)

If the thread title means what makes you feel happy or thoughtful, or just makes you feel fulfilled in general, then I draw. Almost everything falls away when I start to draw; time passes in the blink of an eye, I stop feeling hungry, my mood just soars... I become so concentrated that the slightest touch will cause me to jump. It's like there's nothing else. Whenever I'm feeling down I just pick up a pencil and draw, and by the time I'm done I feel so much better. If I want to think, I get out my sketchbook and just brainstorm things to draw, doodle aimlessly, gradually develop ideas and concepts. Drawing really is the ultimate therapy for me. In fact I feel like it's more than that but I can't think of how to describe it at the moment. :P


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 12, 2012)

Coming from an extremely devout Christian family I was brought up to believe that I'd get all of the spiritual fulfillment I'd ever need from being a good Christian.  I've since deviated quite a bit from that path, and don't really feel spiritually "stimulated" by anything.  I used to think philosophically about some things when I was younger, but I'll admit that I've gotten lazy and don't really care as much about those kind of questions and ideas anymore.

Even though right now I identify as an atheist and someone who really has no spiritual involvement, I would still say I'm open to being converted, per say.  I could see myself having some sort of experience or epiphany later on in my life that could lead me on to a path of sorts, kind of like what would happen to astronauts who landed on the moon, those who instantly believed, from looking down upon Earth, that there had to be some sort of higher power to create the world we lived on/in.  I don't expect to experience something of that magnitude, but I might eventually be able to relate to that feeling.


----------



## bulbasaur (May 12, 2012)

I read Background Pony. Existential crisis every time, almost without fail.


----------



## see ya (May 14, 2012)

Pretty much this.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure where my religious stance is at the moment, but I feel nice after I read dirty fanfics.

oh my god I am so dirty

EDIT: Also, I tend to ponder things such as the possibility of everything around me being a figment of my imagination and the fact that there is no way to disprove this theory.
I sincerely hope it isn't true though, because if it is, I am honestly disgusted with my mind for creating a cousin that thinks Doctor Who is stupid and certain tv shows. *coughspongebobcough*


----------



## yiran (Jun 8, 2012)

Trying to think of a way to not grow up.

Contemplating about how beautiful nature is and how it's all going to disappear in a few billion years.

Backstabbing people pushing the payload.

Fantasising about my plot for a story and then write it.

Sleeping after I finally garner the resolve to close my laptop.

Dreaming about fantastic stuff that will never happen.

Listening to music that makes me cry.

Choking on my own saliva.

Reminding myself just how awesome my best friend is.

Stuffing myself in the closet and pushing myself against the soft fabric.

Wondering about whether I'm heterosexual or asexual.

Playing on my big bouncy inflatable green ball.

Laughing so hard with friends I can't breathe.

Thinking about what will happen when I die.

Wasting my time posting stuff like this on an Internet forum.


----------

